# For the people who are in RMC.. Can you give me your opinion??



## ssjsimon (6 Apr 2007)

I applied for RMC couple months ago.. and im merit listed, passed interview, medical, got recommended.. wutever... but my problem is that im a first year university student.. and my gpa there is pretty bad.. it being 1.947..(almost C average) but my highschool mark was.. 92 math, 90 chem, 84 phys, 73 eng, 79 bio, 99 capp... so my marks are pretty good.. and since im applying for first year.. will they look at my highschool mark more or my university gpa..? (btw i applied for business and my trades are 1.pilot 2.armour Which either trades ill be VERY happy!!)
now saying all this.. wut do u guys think my chances r of getting into royal military college? cause im SHIT scared of getting rejected and when do they let you know if your in or not??




*_correction of post title by Staff_*


----------



## ssjsimon (6 Apr 2007)

Oh I might add that I usually had between A and high B average all through highschool.. did LOTS of sports throughout it too..since RMC seems to look at that.. and how many students do they let in per year.. cause ive heard that they already let in ~250 students


----------



## Good2Golf (6 Apr 2007)

ssjsimon, part of being a member in the CF at any rank is the ability to present yourself in a professional manner.  Part of that presentation includes written communication, and this would be the area that you may well find a challenge.  RMC would certainly pose no exception to this.  Please have a look at the information provided below.  Taking the time and effort to present your ideas in a mindful and coherent form is not wasted effort.  

Topic: Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" or poor writing versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446


Grammar and Sentence Structures - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31327.0.html

Re: Grammar and Sentence Structures - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31327/post-340105.html#msg340105

Many of the questions you have asked are answered here in the RMC/ROTP sub-forum.  The search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced is your friend.



> Language skills are not an unimportant attribute - and the increasing opportunity and requirement to communicate on the internet emphasizes the need to be able to express oneself clearly and concisely, developing logical arguments in open debate and be able not only to understand others, but to make oneself understood.
> 
> And none who follow basic principles of good language usage will be diminished for it.



The way you write may not be indicative of how smart and capable you really are, but it is indicative of how smart people are going to think you are.  Good luck in your search for information on a potential career in the Canadian Forces.

Regards,
Army.ca Staff


----------



## ssjsimon (11 Apr 2007)

Sorry about my last topic! I didn't know this forum cared so much about grammatical and spelling errors!  I felt stupid.
Thanks, to all those that private messages me to give me your inputs!  I'm creating this topic because I wanted more inputs!

I'll get right to the point.  I'm in first year university enrolled in engineering science.  My grade is around C average.  However, in my highschool, I obtained 88% from grade nine to eleven.  In grade twelve, my GPA was 86%.  (I did not take garbage courses in highschool.  I strictly took all sciences and math)  While in highschool, I was involved in soccer, rugby, volleyball, and tennis.  I also did volunteering by coaching soccer to eleven year old kids.  My trades are pilot and armour.

With all this being said, do you guys think I have a chance of getting into RMC?  I applied as first year.  (I only care about getting into RMC!)


----------



## George Wallace (11 Apr 2007)

Hate to break it to you, but this is Army.ca not ssjsimon.ca.  If you want information, you don't have to start several topics on the same thing and ask the same questions over and over.  Your posting style and questions don't seem indicative of who you claim to be.  You claim to be currently a University student with hopes of becoming an officer.  You haven't shown any of the attributes of a person who is accustomed to doing research in a university, nor what we would like to see in a leader.  You have been given pointers of how to search for you information, and you have failed to do so.  A quality of leadership, is also the ability to follow direction.  

As for us giving your our opinions of whether you have what it takes, that was a big mistake, as you are going to get both gratuitous answers and derogatory answers.  We can not tell you what to make of your future.  That is up to you.  If you really want to do something, then make the attempt to do so.

Once again:

Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## DVessey (13 Apr 2007)

I understand that you're basically concerned about whether the recruiting center will be more concerned with your high school or university marks. Well, why are they so different?


----------



## ssjsimon (14 Apr 2007)

I was FORCED by my parents to take engineering.  I wanted to go into either business at UBC, SFU, RMC or go into trades at BCIT.  It was just hard especially when you're doing something that you have no interest in.  I'm sure you can catch my drift.  I won't go on further with the explanation


----------



## medaid (14 Apr 2007)

I had a hard time coming up with something to say with regards to this. But after considerable thought here is what I have come up with.

If you truly want to be an officer in the Canadian Forces, you will strive to better yourself. Shifting blame on to other is something that will not work in the military. At least not to achieve the desired result that you would like. From what I can see from your last post, I cannot really see any real desires to serve the Canadian Forces, other then to take advantage of the educational opportunities currently being offered. You had stated that you only cared about getting into RMC, well my question to you is WHY? Because if it is to say that you graduated from a Military College, then your reason for being there is wrong. When you graduate from RMC you will be commissioned into the Canadian Forces as an officer and a gentleman/woman. With that commission comes great responsibilities. Leadership, honesty, integrity, professionalism, compassion, accountability, responsibility and loyalty wont just be words out of a novel or a movie, but the very virtues that you should live by. Granted not all of us can achieve all of those things all the time, but by god I try hard to do so. When you have earned your degree, you will at the same time have been granted that commission. Your troops will look to you for leadership, they will look to you for guidance, and yes you will have SNCOs there to support, nurture, tutor you along the way, but when it comes down to it, you are the Platoon/Troop/Flight commander and the buck stops with you. REMEMBER that. If you're not going into RMC with the desire to serve, lead, and challenge your self I honestly don't think RMC is the place for you. As you have previously listed, UBC, SFU or BCIT as your other educational institution of choice, they are to me a diverse and different schools to be in. However, NONE of them will challenge you both mentally, physically and academically like RMC will.  

I am not trying to discourage you or to insult/belittle in anyway. I am trying to make you understand something. There are those who forget this, but when you put on that uniform with that bar on your chest, you have to worry about more then just 'I'. If you don't know what the military is like, and you don't get into RMC this year, I would suggest that you join a Reserve unit in Vancouver. Since by your school choices you are here in the lower mainland. Call up a recruiter at a unit you want to join and talk to them. Stick around here and read. READ until you've got some concepts down, and ASK questions that are intelligent and thoughtful at the same time. But definitely SEARCH, because we're low on bandwith and I'm sure the Mods are tired of locking up repeated threads.

I wish you all the luck in your future endeavours, and if you get in this year, good luck at RMC. Remember, there are millions of those who think they have what it takes to lead, but only a handful have what it really takes to do it properly. Ideally those are the ones we want in the Forces, and those are the ones I want to lead me, and my soldiers when the time comes.


----------



## ssjsimon (14 Apr 2007)

Sigh.  You have no idea the struggles I've been through this year man.  And you obviously DON'T know my parents.  The reason I did bad this year was because I was kicked out from my house.  I got kicked out cause my mom lost her work keys than blamed me.  (TRUE STORY)  You REALLY don't know my parents.  So while I was kicked from my house, I worked a full time job AND went to school. (Engineering isn't the easiest thing to do while your doing that)  I know I shouldn't be blaming ANYONE, but I really DON'T know anyone that has received a good GPA and worked a hard job while trying to survive on your own living in your friends basement suite.  By my efforts, you can see that I AM trying to better myself.  In addition, I know what to expect from the CF.  And thanks I hope I'll get into RMC too.


----------



## medaid (14 Apr 2007)

IN all those afforementioned cases, good luck to you.


----------



## big_EE (18 Apr 2007)

ssjsimon said:
			
		

> ...I wanted to go into either business at UBC, SFU, RMC or go into trades at BCIT....



So I assume you are from Vancouver eh? Nice place. I currently reside there as well.


----------



## TheHead (18 Apr 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I had a hard time coming up with something to say with regards to this. But after considerable thought here is what I have come up with.
> 
> If you truly want to be an officer in the Canadian Forces, you will strive to better yourself. Shifting blame on to other is something that will not work in the military. At least not to achieve the desired result that you would like. From what I can see from your last post, I cannot really see any real desires to serve the Canadian Forces, other then to take advantage of the educational opportunities currently being offered. You had stated that you only cared about getting into RMC, well my question to you is WHY? Because if it is to say that you graduated from a Military College, then your reason for being there is wrong. When you graduate from RMC you will be commissioned into the Canadian Forces as an officer and a gentleman/woman. With that commission comes great responsibilities. Leadership, honesty, integrity, professionalism, compassion, accountability, responsibility and loyalty wont just be words out of a novel or a movie, but the very virtues that you should live by. Granted not all of us can achieve all of those things all the time, but by god I try hard to do so. When you have earned your degree, you will at the same time have been granted that commission. Your troops will look to you for leadership, they will look to you for guidance, and yes you will have SNCOs there to support, nurture, tutor you along the way, but when it comes down to it, you are the Platoon/Troop/Flight commander and the buck stops with you. REMEMBER that. If you're not going into RMC with the desire to serve, lead, and challenge your self I honestly don't think RMC is the place for you. As you have previously listed, UBC, SFU or BCIT as your other educational institution of choice, they are to me a diverse and different schools to be in. However, NONE of them will challenge you both mentally, physically and academically like RMC will.
> 
> ...




haha I beg to differ he'd be a great Infantry officer.


----------



## medaid (18 Apr 2007)

oh....SNAP!  :blotto:


----------

